# How do I find a match for my Lizzie?



## griz636 (Jan 27, 2013)

Alright so it seems its forbidden to look for a stud for my Cat.
Any ideas how do I do that?

I would love to breed that Bristolian beauty


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Any reason in particular why you want to breed?


----------



## griz636 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd like to develop my cat's rather stunning characteristics and features instead of neutering her. I would prefer her to be mother instead, with decent-looking kittens to inspire overwhelming joy. I shall be glad to see any feedback or help, 

Thanks you.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I doubt you will get any help, but I'm sure you will get lot's of feedback


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

griz636 said:


> I'd like to develop my cat's rather stunning characteristics and features instead of neutering her. I would prefer her to be mother instead,* with decent-looking kittens to inspire overwhelming joy*. I shall be glad to see any feedback or help,
> 
> Thanks you.


What will you do if you breed her and she has _ugly_ kittens??


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I know how you feel, which has led me to question... Would it be so bad to breed two moggies as long as you're responsible, only do it once and make sure each kitten has a forever home?

Because let's be fair, if we only bred pedigrees then we wouldn't have some of our wonderful cats that are moggies.

However I understand the other side in the sense that there's so many irresponsible owners who just breed their cats endlessly for the money and don't really check their new home. I got Castiel when he was 5 weeks - FAR too soon, simply because the woman wasn't an experienced breeder.

Although, when I was living at home my mum didn't spay Rockstar in time and she had a couple of litters and to be honest it helped Rockstar in a lot of ways. However she only had 1 kitten in each litter, we kept one and gave the other one to my dad's mum. I'd be over the top with checks if the kittens were going to a stranger... Like CRAZY over the top.

Anyway, bit off topic, but just something to consider.

Back to what you said... Don't breed your cat just because you want cute kittens. Think more about personality, I'd rather have a scruffy loving cat than a cold beautiful cat. And check your cat doesn't have any genetic diseases, otherwise it's just going to be a whole host of heartbreak.


----------



## griz636 (Jan 27, 2013)

*There are no ugly kittens*! And I have massive house here.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Erm - sorry, but what has the size of your house got to do with anything 

What exactly are you planning on doing with her kittens - are you going to keep them all in your big house?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have a read of this link,and when you have you just may see that there is a lot more to responsible breeding than just putting (a) with (b) .
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/215985-cost-breeding.html


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

griz636 said:


> Alright so it seems its forbidden to look for a stud for my Cat.
> Any ideas how do I do that?
> 
> I would love to breed that Bristolian beauty





griz636 said:


> I'd like to develop my *cat's rather stunning characteristics and features instead of neutering her*. *I* would prefer her to be mother instead, with decent-looking kittens to inspire overwhelming joy. I shall be glad to see any feedback or help,
> 
> Thanks you.


I dont even understand this  Im just praying to god that you are a troll. Develop what? What does that even mean? kittens are NOT like their parents!! They are half mum half dad and mostly their own kitten due to how they are brought up!!
Yes, YOU want her to be a mum, say shes dies? Say she needs a £1,000 c-section? Say she wont raise the kittens can you raise them? Look after them for 13weeks fully vac them and neuter them before they leave you? Can you manage to lose lots of money and take 8weeks off of work?? Decent looking kittens?! Words fail me they really do :incazzato: Black kittens are the LAST to be picked in a rescue did you know that?

She is a black moggie, I just raised a litter of RESCUE black moggies no one wants them!! I ended up keeping one!! You DO NOT need to breed her, she is like every other cat, neuter her and rescue another instead of bringing yet more kittens into the world. What are her lines? What health issues are in them? What will you test for? No idea? 



SamanthaGoosey said:


> I know how you feel, which has led me to question... Would it be so bad to breed two moggies as long as you're responsible, only do it once and make sure each kitten has a forever home?
> 
> Although, when I was living at home my mum didn't spay Rockstar in time and she had a couple of litters and to be honest it helped Rockstar in a lot of ways. However she only had 1 kitten in each litter, we kept one and gave the other one to my dad's mum. I'd be over the top with checks if the kittens were going to a stranger... Like CRAZY over the top.


Only do it once? What is that with every cat born in the litter? one litter per x amount in the litter??  What is the point in 'only doing it once' WHY?? the cat doesnt need a litter, and its purely selfish of the person breeding to 'let the cat have a litter' no its not, you made the deicion You want one, not her!! I understand you were at home and younger but there is NO reason not to neuter, did you fully health test your cat and the stud? OR was she just let outside, it says that it 'helped her' having 1 kitten per litter, LUCKY that she didnt needa c-section, 1 large kitten normally means that, so putting her in danger 

More than likely she was helped by being neutered and getting rid of those hormones. and NO we do NOT need anymore moggies, there are thousands in rescues, all from these people who just want to breed or have one litter, it creates thousands upon thousands of kittens, no one looks after them properly and lets them go way too early, just go to the local rescue they are begging for people to adopt kittens!! :incazzato:

This is why rescues and breeders and is should be law that ALL kittens are early neutered, it will stop this problem!! :incazzato:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I must admit for years I have wanted one of my cats to have a litter.
I never had. Although they are pedigree I know I could have found homes for them. 
I just feel so guilty because these days there are so many unwanted kittens.
So if I ever want a litter of kittens they will be ones I can foster until they find forever homes. Sadly that won't be for a few years when I have more time to do the job properly.

So why not be a Foster Mum. You will be doing a litter of kittens a big favour without adding to the population


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You don't. You get her neutered. There are far too many cats and kittens without homes, some of which get euthanased for no other reason to deliberately bring more moggies into the world.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

It's a little early for popcorn, would anyone like a coffee and a piece of cake instead?


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> It's a little early for popcorn, would anyone like a coffee and a piece of cake instead?


Yes please......Chocolate?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i really do hope you are not serious
i have 14 cats at the moment - all rescue and all needed homes because no one wanted them. for example:
ella and evie were about 7 weeks old when i found some boys kicking them around the street in a box
grace was about 10 weeks old and was dumped in a box with her sister by my car while i was walking my dogs
tabitha was dumped in yet another box with a litter of 1 week old kittens. by the time she was caught the kittens were 7 weeks old and tabitha was pregnant again. she went on to have 5 more kittens.
why do you want to bring more cats into the world when thousands and thousands are deserving a loving home all around the country. on top of that thousands are euthanised simply because no homes can be found and their time in the rescue is up. if i had a big house like you say you have i would have far more cats and get them off death row. all animals deserve a life - they do not deserve to be born just to end up unloved, uncared for and killed when no-one wants them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am getting yet another rescue in this week so i really hope you get your girl neutered. far too many cats and not enough homes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahahahahaha, this is the worst excuse for a troll I've ever read. What a joke, you should be ashamed of yourself for being so rubbish at it. We've had some really good ones before, and yours is pathetic!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont find this thread that bad.......somebody offered chocolate cake if i remember.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

catlove844 said:


> I dont even understand this  Im just praying to god that you are a troll. Develop what? What does that even mean? kittens are NOT like their parents!! They are half mum half dad and mostly their own kitten due to how they are brought up!!
> Yes, YOU want her to be a mum, say shes dies? Say she needs a £1,000 c-section? Say she wont raise the kittens can you raise them? Look after them for 13weeks fully vac them and neuter them before they leave you? Can you manage to lose lots of money and take 8weeks off of work?? Decent looking kittens?! Words fail me they really do :incazzato: Black kittens are the LAST to be picked in a rescue did you know that?
> 
> She is a black moggie, I just raised a litter of RESCUE black moggies no one wants them!! I ended up keeping one!! You DO NOT need to breed her, she is like every other cat, neuter her and rescue another instead of bringing yet more kittens into the world. What are her lines? What health issues are in them? What will you test for? No idea?
> ...


It was just something to think about, it's not like I'm jumping at the chance to breed my moggies, they could very well not want kittens; however the thousands of pedigrees who get bred each year could not want kittens?

She didn't change after she was neutered, she matured after she had a kitten I mean, she just seemed to really grow into her own. We weren't irresponsible when we found out she was pregnant, she was taken to the vets straight away and the vet did the necessary tests, I was as worried as anyone considering how easily cat aids spread and there's a lot of toms around my old house. I was up all night with her both times, she even gave birth on my lap the first time.

Yes, it wasn't planned and we were careless not getting her neutered quicker, but when we realised what had happened, we did our best to make sure it wasn't just another cat for the shelter and to make sure nothing horrible happened to her.

Thankfully she only had one kitten because she only had one working uterus and when she went in for the operation the vet couldn't find the other one, so she still comes on heat but can't get pregnant because the other was is deformed.

We kept the ginger tom and her other kitten, a long haired tuxedo tom went to my dad's mum, both are neutered. So there will be no more kittens.

Don't act like I'm one of those people that carelessly breed their cat for money and don't really think about the life these kittens would have, the dangers to the mother - a cat who I'd give my life for - we got no money from the litters she had, and we forked out nearly £1000 in total so she and her kittens could have the best care.

And I have no regrets, because Alfie is the sweetest gentle giant who looks after his mum, she'd be lost without him.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think, when mentioning testing, folks were talking about more specific tests than just FIV or Leukaemia. HCM, PKD, PKDef, PRA... The list goes on and on. Because we know the generations behind pedigrees, and know the lines well, we can rule out these problems, but when 2 mogs are bred, any number of those could pass easily to offspring. It's a big concern.


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I dont find this thread that bad.......somebody offered chocolate cake if i remember.


Bring your napkin up CC and I'll cut you a slice.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually finding a match for your girl is really easy. Just let her out. However, I presume that's not what you want to do.

It is very unlikely a reputable pedigree breeder will take your girl to stud, I'm afraid. If you were lucky and found one that did - your girl would need testing for FIV and FeLV about 24hours before she went. DNA tests would also need doing to make sure that she doesn't have the gens for PKD, HCM etc. As she is a moggy and you don't know her background you would need to do all the tests for all the breeds. There are quite a few. That way you know the kittens will be healthy. 

As she is a black moggy it is unlikely (possible but unlikely) that she carries any recessive genes, so she is likely to only produce black kittens, even when put to other coloured cats - unless it is a red boy - then she will have black boys and tortie girls. Most moggy cats are short haired and don't carry the long haired gene (you need a copy from each parent to get long haireds). You may find someone who will let you use their moggy boys, but, if I were you, I would insist on the snap test for him too to make sure your cat doesn't get any diseases. 

IF you are lucky and get a good stud, you need to be responsible and hold onto the kittens until they are 13 weeks old - most moggy breeders let kittens go far too early and this can compromise their social skills and learning. Also they go to their new owners ready vaccinated. IF you test, kept the kittens until vaccinated, interview potential owners, then you are being responsible and not doing anything different than us breeders. But it's hard work, time consuming and costs a lot. 

I don't mind moggy breeders who do it responsibly, but just let your cat out and then get rid of kittens at 6 - 8 weeks is just wrong.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> It's a little early for popcorn, would anyone like a coffee and a piece of cake instead?


I'm on a diet


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> I'm on a diet


Oh go on virtual cake has no calories....see!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> <snip>
> 
> *I don't mind moggy breeders who do it responsibly*, but just let your cat out and then get rid of kittens at 6 - 8 weeks is just wrong.


I do. I'd much prefer that the people who buy their kittens went and got them (or better still and adult) from a rescue instead. Sometimes that saves a life - not all rescues in the UK are no-kill, and the ones that are are often completely closed to new admissions because of the log-jam of cats and kittens waiting for new homes.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If you want another kitten go and rescue one. We've had one cat who got mated accidently and she had them born all still borns, so you may get all dead kittens, or in worse case scenario, you can make the queen seriously ill and possibly die.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> I do. I'd much prefer that the people who buy their kittens went and got them (or better still and adult) from a rescue instead. Sometimes that saves a life - not all rescues in the UK are no-kill, and the ones that are are often completely closed to new admissions because of the log-jam of cats and kittens waiting for new homes.


I suppose I feel that if I'm breeding then IF they do it all responsibly with all the DNA tests etc then I don't have a leg to stand on - but of course, they don't ever do that. They take the cat to the vet and he/ she listens to their chest and that's it. SO 99.9% won't do it the right way. I would much rather they didn't and got a rescue kitten instead. But, if they are determined , then pointing out the correct way to do it, is at least helping a bit (and hopefully putting them off at the same time)

I know most people don't agree with me. But, I have lots of buts in that agreement, I've not met anyone yet who does it 'properly', in which case I don;t think they should or agree with them doing it.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

spid said:


> I suppose I feel that if I'm breeding then IF they do it all responsibly with all the DNA tests etc then I don't have a leg to stand on.


To me, the difference is that you can't just go to a shelter and get a pedigree cat (I know there's the odd exception but as a general rule). However, shelters are over-run with kittens needing homes and as someone said, always in need of volunteer foster Mum's for litters. So, even if someone is breeding moggies "ethically", it isn't the same!


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, so how would you guys feel if someone bred their moggy, had the relevant DNA tests done, kept all the kittens and neutered all of the cats (including the mum and dad)? So basically you'd have the whole family then.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted by OrientalSlave View Post
> I do. I'd much prefer that the people who buy their kittens went and got them (or better still and adult) from a rescue instead. Sometimes that saves a life - not all rescues in the UK are no-kill, and the ones that are are often completely closed to new admissions because of the log-jam of cats and kittens waiting for new homes.


The percentage of healthy animals being taken in and destroyed by the RSPCA (among others) is truly sickening. It doesn't seem to encourage any more people to neuter even though the reality is that any animal given up to such a rescue stands a close on one in two chance of not being rehomed. I suppose it's a case of out of sight so out of mind. If I, as a breeder, kept producing litters of kittens which couldn't find homes and I subsequently popped along to the vet to have them pts it would be all over the Daily Wail and I'd be (rightly) hounded.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> What will you do if you breed her and she has _ugly_ kittens??


Oh come on McW, kittens are like babies there are no ugly kittens - except syphinx of course which are


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmmm wonder if we know this troll :yesnod:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Hmmm wonder if we know this troll :yesnod:


I shall be awake all night thinking now ....:sosp:


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Oh come on McW, kittens are like babies there are no ugly kittens - except syphinx of course which are


I put it to you that the ugliest sphinx kitten is cuter than the cutest newborn baby!

(Too bad I can only say that for a few more months- I'm assuming ill go a bit mushy when faced with my sisters baby!  )


----------

